# Vertical Results GPW



## BrutZuk (Dec 20, 2011)

It's cool to have a vertical forum.. well im a big vertical grow fan myself, and Im wonderin what kind of results ya'll are gettin with vertical vs horizontal.

I've ran 3 harvests vertical, I did 12 plants in 5 gal pots surrounded by 2k watts, Each time I got between .5-.7 GPW. I've heard of people getting near 2 GPW with vertical which is I want to find out how.. but anyway what are your vertical numbers?


----------



## car washer (Dec 21, 2011)

1.12 GPW. 2 x 600 Watts. Stadium with 2 rows, ebb & grow on each level. Kali Mist flowered for 85 days and flipped 27 days from cutting.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 21, 2011)

car washer said:


> 1.12 GPW. 2 x 600 Watts. Stadium with 2 rows, ebb & grow on each level. Kali Mist flowered for 85 days and flipped 27 days from cutting.


1.5lbs per 600w light. Crazy yield - props


----------



## BrutZuk (Dec 21, 2011)

wtf that's crazy. You did veg for 27 days though, which in the right conditions is a long time. I only veg for 10-14 days. But yeah props.. did you use a reflector over the bare bulb? I keep seeing urban grower using reflectors over the bare bulbs to prevent the wasted light going to the ceiling..


----------



## car washer (Dec 21, 2011)

BrutZuk said:


> wtf that's crazy. You did veg for 27 days though, which in the right conditions is a long time. I only veg for 10-14 days. But yeah props.. did you use a reflector over the bare bulb? I keep seeing urban grower using reflectors over the bare bulbs to prevent the wasted light going to the ceiling..


After I cut the clones, they form roots at about 14 days (through the rapid rooter in a dome). Then they are vegged for 4 or 5 days in a stinkbud aero system under T-5's. Then, at about day 20 from cutting, they are moved to flower room and put into hydroton in the ebb and grow system. Finally, I let them veg vertically under 600's in the flower room about 7 more days or until day 27 from cutting. I would consider the total veg time to be 13 days.

I don't use a reflector, bare bulbs. There are a total of 16 plants. I give the majority of credit to Serious Seeds and Kali Mist. I also have reflectex on all walls and ceilings and excellent control of the environment. No CO2. For nutrients...I run a wholesale type, 3 part system that nearly mimics Lucas formula from start to finish at about 950 ppm (.7 conversion). The nutrients are made by the hydro store owner and cost about $20 per gallon. I use no additives whatsoever and regular tap water at 150 ppm. I give a lot of credit to Uncle Ben and Homebrewer for their less is more approach and understanding NPK ratios, etc.


----------



## cowell (Dec 21, 2011)

BrutZuk said:


> wtf that's crazy. You did veg for 27 days though, which in the right conditions is a long time. I only veg for 10-14 days. But yeah props.. did you use a reflector over the bare bulb? I keep seeing urban grower using reflectors over the bare bulbs to prevent the wasted light going to the ceiling..


welcome to the vertical section.. the bulbs are hung.. well vertically, and surrounded with plants. No wasted light... no reflectors... more pot


----------



## BrutZuk (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I know that.. Im saying having an open bat like reflector over top of the bulbs to reflect the wasted lights back at the plants. Because with just a bare bulb, prob 20% is going to the ceiling. 

and lol car washer that's cool to hear man. I love when people use cheap nutes and get good results. Like northern farmer using cheap MH bulbs and cheap nutes pulling over 2 GPW. 

Im runnin coco/perlite mix with the complete canna line. Gets expensive. But in the end I do get absolute top notch bud and a lot of it.. so i dont mind.


----------



## cowell (Dec 22, 2011)

BrutZuk said:


> Yeah I know that.. Im saying having an open bat like reflector over top of the bulbs to reflect the wasted lights back at the plants. Because with just a bare bulb, prob 20% is going to the ceiling.
> 
> and lol car washer that's cool to hear man. I love when people use cheap nutes and get good results. Like northern farmer using cheap MH bulbs and cheap nutes pulling over 2 GPW.
> 
> Im runnin coco/perlite mix with the complete canna line. Gets expensive. But in the end I do get absolute top notch bud and a lot of it.. so i dont mind.


Sorry mis-read and didn't properly comprehend your question, my bad .. I get what you're saying now. You're talking about parabolic reflectors, never used one personally..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 22, 2011)

Parabolics are big and unweildy but they are fun (although I dont think they are necessary as with the tree grows I have seen a parabolic would be hanging too low and prevent light from hitting the top buds, if you just hung it above unconventionally maybe that would be a good idea, but at the same time most of the grow rooms I see are all white or mylar incuding the ceiling).

Try vegging out a little longer. It can make a really big difference in yield. Subcool`s Tiny Bomb is a good example. It needs to be vegged a minimum length to get any kind of reasonable yield, longer than he was vegging it (and hence it got its name Tiny Bomb, it is now called Space Bomb because its actually not a bad yielder if grown out longer in veg).

Most of the guys getting 2gpw I have seen are going with big trees. They are vegging 4-6 weeks, often using hydro. 25 gallon containers.


----------



## uhavealighter? (Dec 23, 2011)

1.8gpw including some good shake. 
2 600w Ushio MH Conversion Bulbs. 
dual cool tube. 
162 plants 12-18" tall. (6 levels of 27 plants each.) 
It was 8 ft. tall and 4' x4' around. 
Ebb and Flow Type Set Up.
2, 40 gallon reservoirs...one for the top 3 levels of PPP and one for the bottom 3 levels of White Widow. 
the system was expensive as hell. i spent a few thousand.($600 bucks on just the vertigrow trays)(Go big or go home right?) 
Sealed Room at 86 Degrees F, 1500ppm CO2, and 40-50% humidity. it was all mostly automated. All I had to do was check and change on the reservoirs and make sure the plants were staying behind the screen, so they don't get to close to the light. 
Started with 1.0 ec and took it to 1.5 at the end with Botanicare Nutes. These nutes kept a very consistent ph!
cloning took almost 2 weeks. vegged a week and flowered about 8 weeks.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, the one other thing about the Parabolic - it`s gonna add some heat. One of the beautiful things about vertical systems is that heat issues from reflectors (hot spots) are very much nullified.


----------



## BrutZuk (Dec 23, 2011)

uhavealighter? said:


> 1.8gpw including some good shake.
> 2 600w Ushio MH Conversion Bulbs.
> dual cool tube.
> 162 plants 12-18" tall. (6 levels of 27 plants each.)
> ...


nice grow, that's a ton of plants haha. That's too much jail time for me to risk. But yeah I think OGE is right about vegging longer.. it's the key to get the size plants you need for vertical to be really effective when you have a smaller amount of plants. I grow 12 at a time here in az under my medical card. Next grow I think im gonna say fuck it and veg for 8 weeks, so how big they can get lol..


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 24, 2011)

put up your veg time, too. It matters!

I can yield the same with a 600watter lighting 36 plants as i can with a 600 on one plant.
the difference is that one takes twice the time and energy,


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 24, 2011)

One is also a lot less jail time (for a lot of folks anyway) if that happens to be a concern though.


----------



## not4n (Dec 25, 2011)

i used to run 3 1000w/hps and pull less then a k....it was more of a costly joke then
it was a garden...


----------



## mrduke (Dec 31, 2011)

i ran a couple of vert gardens and always liked them and YES they produced well somwhere in the .75gpw area. the problem i've always had was accessing the entire grow. i've done a shelf style with three levels on 3 sides and the rear corners got mold and bugs cause after a month of flower there was no way to reach them. So i tried a stadium with ine side on wheels and it to was to difficult to access. I suppose if one had no job and all the time in the world it would have work better but for me to much work with to little reward. just my .02 in case anyone cares


----------

